# Dress code



## bagheerab (May 9, 2009)

What is the appropriate dress code was for a female engineer working in Athens? In the US, Jeans and a tshirt are the norm, but I was not sure if that was the same practice in Athens. I have heard that in Europe, wearing Jeans pretty much marks you as a tourist from the US.

Thank you!


----------

